# Monster Koi



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone else seen this? I saw it on Yahoo.com today. 30 lb. Koi caught in France. Not many people catch a 30 lb goldfish.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

my buddy live in paris thay catch 5 lb perch 20 lb zanders


----------

